# What does low T3 mean?



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I know nothing about test results so bare with me...

I had complete bloodwork done on my most recent endo visit last week and everything is well within range BUT my T3 is barely within range - 88 on a scale of 87-178. What does that mean as far as how I should be feeling? My doctor said everything is fine and I may have hit my dose so I won't be seeing her again for a couple of months. I generally feel good (but feeling slightly woozy/headache/drowsy the last few days and I'm hoping it is anxiety or the heat).

TT in December, holding on 88mcgs.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your thyroid produces (among other things) t4, which it stores and then converts to t3 when you need energy. So t3 is considered the "active" hormone. Some people, post-op, don't effectively convert from t4 to t3....so you'd naturally feel sluggish. It's like driving a car on fumes.

When you see your endo, I'd ask about adding cytomel or perhaps trying a dessicated thyroid medication.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know nothing about test results so bare with me...
> 
> ...


Goodness; I hate to tell you this but everything is NOT fine. I don't see how you are functioning.

T3 is comprised of bound 3, rT3 (reverse) and unbound hormone.

You need the FREES run.
Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Do you feel good?


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks joplin! Makes sense as to why I feel good (compared to pre TT) but not like doing anything 'energetic' lol.

So Cytomel helps with T3?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes.  Cytomel is t3-only, so it gives your system a little boost.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Andros, I do feel good. I can actually make it through the day now. But I can't stay up late or go running or anything like that. Right now I feel 'weird' but I think it is more like a stomach bug or something (it's been going around my office). I figured I would ask about the T3.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Andros, I just checked the results again and it says Total T3. I wonder if the test results are combined? At any rate, next visit I will be asking for Free Ts and questioning about Cytomel. I can also go up to 100mcg if I start to feel slower.

Thanks!


----------

